
Please Stop Posting Medium and NYT and WP Articles - ZguideZ
I can&#x27;t be the only one who has been locked out of Medium because I click on interesting titles on HN and quickly reach my limit. I don&#x27;t want to upgrade Medium, I don&#x27;t want to pay to get past paywalls.
======
wpasc
Isn't this a solved issue, dead horse, decided discussion, etc.? This comes up
on every paywalled article.

These sites sometimes have interesting content so we allow them to be posted.
Some great pieces are written by very established news papers with skilled
career journalists. Many members pay for these sites, others often post
workarounds. Why automatically ignore all the paywalled sites that may in fact
contain high quality content? If such articles are so truly unpopular then
they won't make frontpage, can't that filter be sufficient enough?

------
kgwxd
I build a FF add-on for my self that applies CSS styles to elements with text
or attribute values matching a regular expression to solve exactly this issue,
for exactly these sites, plus a bunch more. My HN looks like this [1] and, no
matter where I go on the internet, links to those sites are never even given a
chance to lure me in.

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/Xo4k5Sj.png](https://i.imgur.com/Xo4k5Sj.png)

------
allears
You're not the only one. I always check the article source. I never click on
Medium or WP, although I can read NYT using my wife's subscription. There's
others too, sites are getting more aggressive about demanding money. As far as
I'm concerned, there are very few sites I'm willng to subscribe to.

------
mekane8
I subscribed to NYT based on the number of interesting articles that get
posted here and their consistently high quality.

I won't subscribe to Medium because the quality is very spotty, but I don't
mind stories getting linked here. I can check the link first, and it doesn't
ruin my day when I hit my Medium limit. If they don't want me seeing their
content I'm happy not to waste my time on their site.

------
bediger4000
I have a WaPo account, started paying for their journalism in 2016. But I
typically don't click Medium or NYT links. I'll click NYT links more than
Medium because they're generally higher quality.

------
dineshdb
I use temporary containers in firefox. I also have gripe that most of the
articles in Medium are non-archivable so I have no way of knowing if the
articles I find useful will be available next year.

------
neeksHN
I've gotten around this by disabling cookies and javascript on a per site
basis.

These sites require blocking both javascript and cookies: NYT, Washington
Post, MIT Technology Review, Wired, National Geographic and LA Times

These sites require only blocking cookies: Medium, Scientific American,
Quartz, The Atlantic, Bloomberg and Harvard Business Review

The one downside is when the linked article is an "interactive feature/story"
and it's a site which requires blocking javascript. It's an annoyance to
temporarily allow such an article's source, but I'd rather have to deal with
that than reaching their "free limit".

I'd much prefer if submitters choose more user-respecting sources, but until
then I refuse to feel guilty over stopping these intrusive sites and their
dark patterns.

The only source I wish was permanently banned is Financial Times -- every
article is paywalled and provides no snippet.

------
Forge36
That or there need to be a way to filter sources, being able to read the
article can prevent a good discussion.

------
gremlinsinc
f12 - Application tab - clear site data. Enjoy article. Works for NYT, Medium,
WP, not sure about WSJ.

------
playeren
I like free stuff too, but I like ad-free experiences even more. I feel I have
to support an imperfect alternative, rather than let everything become ad
financed. That said, I am unwilling - and frankly unable - to subscribe to
every media that occasionally posts quality content. So, for soft paywalls I
occasionally use outline.com, and hard paywalls I just ignore.

Maybe there is a business in creating groupbuys for subs. A humblebundle for
subscribtion media.

~~~
elektor
Apple News and [https://scroll.com/](https://scroll.com/) come to mind.

------
onyva
+1

------
umeshgmrl
To escape the paywall, right click on the link -> open in incognito. Problem
solved.

------
ZguideZ
If you must post Medium links, at least post them from a twitter account to
save the step of bypassing the paywall

[https://lifehacker.com/how-to-read-medium-articles-for-
free-...](https://lifehacker.com/how-to-read-medium-articles-for-
free-1840047253)

